# 1-0



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Whooo!!!

Didn't see the game, but Hickson seemed like he had a nice output. 21 points.

You guys beat the Celts man! The ****ing Celts!

Come on!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For the first time in a long time, I was happy that the Cavaliers won a game. :laugh:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Same here, and these guys are in my division.

I hope Hickson pans out, for their sake.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Should have won that Sacramento game, but didn't expect to beat the Hawks. Oh well. Next game is in Philly. I imagine they're going to play hard to get their first win out of the way, but we'll see what happens.

As an aside, Hickson is averaging 14 and 5 through four games. Hopefully that's not a deceiving stat line.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

3-3!

First place in the Central Division!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the playoffs started today, the #4 Cavs would host the #5 Heat.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> If the playoffs started today, the #4 Cavs would host the #5 Heat.


Dan Gilbert's promise of bringing a championship to Cleveland before Lebron wins one is almost close!

I can taste it...


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

4-3!

Cleveland stand up!

First place in the Central division. You know?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

5-6...

Honestly, I don't think you guys are doing too bad all things considered. 

I thought the break-up hangover would be worse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought it would be a lot worse as well. Good for Clevelabd for being competitive night in and night out.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

Cleveland is not a bad team, they won 65 games last year. I expect them to make the playoffs. The only thing holding them back from being a contender is their hole at the SF position, although that is kind of a Captain Obvious statement.

I would love for them to play the Heat in the playoffs and beat them. That and a three-peat are the two things I'm hoping for most from the NBA this year!

(rooting for the Cavs feels SOOO weird too haha)


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn...tough times lately.

I've been cheering for you guys every game except for the last one, against Chicago, of course.

Hopefully you guys string together a few W's.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

The reality is Ehloville Cavaderlier fans don't want to admit that the reason why LeBron James left is because of what was paired around him -- a team of end-of-the-benchers and Eurpoean league castoffs who would mostly struggle to make it on other NBA teams.

So, what's the excuse now? Before the LeBron Bowl, Cleveland lost five of seven games by an average score of 101-92. Since "LeBron didn't win 60-plus games all by himself for the past two years," why has this team -- the bulk of the same squad "supposedly good enough to win a title with him" -- lost 12 of its last 14 by an average score of 105-91? 

The Cavs aren't just losing -- they're getting killed on a regular basis.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Things have been **** lately, let's not sugar coat it.

At this point, just continue to tank guys...just continue to tank.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Pretty pathetic. Get your **** together, fellas.


----------

